

HTTP/2 RFC (7540) released - Walkman
https://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc7540.txt

======
detaro
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548138)
(214 points, 18 hours ago, 47 comments)

